# What lathe features?



## Bluesssman (Jan 31, 2014)

I have really gotten hooked on lathing wood. I have been using my metal lathe with great success, but I have decided to purchase a wood lathe. I would like to get your feed back on features you enjoy on your lathes, features you wish you had and possible suggestions for lathes. I am not greatly worried about price, rather making sure I purchase something I will not out grow in the future. 

Thank you so much for your advice!!

Gary


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Swing, HP, VS. Those would be the biggest things for me. I wouldn't worry too much about bed length as you can add extensions to most lathes. I dunno that VS would be a deciding factor either but it would be a nice feature to have.

Too bad you wasn't shopping a couple weeks ago. The Nova 1624-44 was just on sale at WC for $900. That's a whole lot of lathe for under a grand. It goes on sale often though.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Like bass said. An expression I like is you can do little things on a big lathe, but you can't do big things on a little lathe.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

What types of projects do you want to turn - spindle or bowls.

The maximum diameter of bowls you may want to turn does influence "features" of a wood lathe.

I have a wood lathe with 16in swing, so max diameter is 16in over the lathe beds. I have just turned a platter which clears the lathe bed by about 1/8in. Only a bit over 1in thick, but if this was not balanced, it would not cause a lot of vibration.

Wood is turned at speeds much higher than metal. Higher speeds mean more potential for vibration.

Metal lathe tools are held in the tool post. Wood lathe tools are hand held. It takes some time to become familiar with how to hold the tools for a given operation.

If you want to turn spindles, then you may want more length between headstock and tailstock. Low speed is not a concern.

If you want to turn bowls, then you may want more swing. Low speed is a concern.

Starting to rough out a bowl blank of > 10in dia may need starting out at < 250 rpm to minimize the vibrations. It does not take long to get the piece balanced, but starting out as > 500 rpm is not fun.


----------



## Bluesssman (Jan 31, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your input!!

I want to do spindles and bowls and pens and beer glasses and...

Once I get started on learning a subject I keep pushing the limits.

I made a tool rest for the metal lathe and have build some carbide insert hand pieces. I agree the speeds of the metal lathe are lacking which is why I am wanting a real wood lathe. 

Any suggestions of lathes to consider for purchase? I am hoping to make a decision and purchase in the next few weeks.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep , I recommend a Nova lathe too , 
the 1624-44 , the XP DVR , or the DVR 2024 
http://www.novatoolsusa.com/category.sc?categoryId=2


Not that I'm a biased Kiwi or anything eh :shifty:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Jet 1642 is a nice lathe. 1 1/2 hp in 110, full 2 hp in 220. Variable speed, reverse (I like to sand bowls in reverse). 16" swing. Heavy cast iron base with built in shelf supports if you want to add more weight or storage.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

My vote is for the Jet 1642 a lot of cast iron a good head stock VS takes you where you want. get a good 4 jaw chuck.

Jerry


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a pretty big field to choose from. It sure helps that your budget is flexible so the question becomes: how flexible is it? The Jets and Novas mentioned have great reputations. If you want to err on the side of too big then Powermatic and Robust are at the top of the list IMHO. The price increase seems disproportionate when you look at that end of the spectrum but the Robust AB25 is really a pleasure to turn on. It's largely a matter of how deep you want to dive in, keeping in mind that you'll spend a chunk of money on accessories too.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Bluesssman said:


> .... I have been using my metal lathe with great success, but I have decided to purchase a wood lathe. ....


Gary , 
if it is possible , how about getting a wood lathe that your metal lathe cross slide /tool post will fit on to.


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Another vote for the Jet 1642.
A super solid lathe and runs great.

Dick


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mass I love the cast iron mass of my Powermatic 3520A. I've turned on and owned most of the other lathes mentioned and they are nice. But when you get an off balance piece or just want to get a really clean cut the mass and consequent reduction in vibration makes a lot of difference. 
I had 3 lathes when I started my quest for making the smallest goblet in the world I big lathe worked the best, again it was the lack of vibration. 
I have turned on the other more expensive lathes. What they have that's better than mine is simply quality of all the parts. The locking levers and switches just work better. They aren't necessarily more massive.
I do like variable speed. It helps you adjust the lathe speed to reduce the vibration which again leads to cleaner easier cuts.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

There are lots of good lathes. I have the Nova 1624 and it has been great. Most higher end ($2,000+) have electronic speed control; in the Nova line the first full size is the DVR XP at about $1,000 more than the 1624 with _similar _specs except for the electronics.
Or in the Nova line go up to the DVR 2024 with 20" swing.
In any of the brands you can turn some large items with 16" swing.
Here is a guy turning a little vase with the DVR XP. :laughing: I don't suggest his use of tools.
If I had had the extra grand I would have gone with the XP rather than the 1624.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh man! I really didn't need to see the mega-vase build video 

I expect he would be scattered all over the workshop if that thing came apart so wondered what the face shield was for.

Anyway, my lathe is a Shop Fox 1758. It's my first lathe and I haven't outgrown it by a long shot but I would suggest moving up if you can. The belt drive is a bit problematic in terms of belt wear and the speed changes as a result. It doesn't have a reverse, and the tool rest lock bolts could have been machined better. That said, it was less that $1000 and is a stepping stone that will take some time for me to outgrow. As a caution to anyone who hasn't bolted theirs to the floor, it's VERY top heavy and will tip in an instant if you mount it on the enclosed wheel kit.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the way Paoli is working , nothing wrong with his tools either . 
He has raised our craft to a new level


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Manuka, I agree wholeheartedly. I was mostly tounge-in-cheek, especially with regard to saying I didn't need to see that video. Now I want to build something made from blocks. With regard to safety, we all work close to a spinning object that isn't shrouded by safety shields and that frequently causes minor injury (in my case at least), and has the potential to wrap up clothing, jamb fingers, burn off some skin, and lots of more serious injuries if you aren't wearing a face shield and dust mask.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

cheers John.

Paoli works with his lathe in reverse , the chainsaw and reversing barrel are safe in the right hands .
Judging by the state of his Showroom , Paoli has the right hands .
Actually I reckon for that job the saw is safer than a roughing gouge .


----------



## Bluesssman (Jan 31, 2014)

Manuka Jock said:


> Gary ,
> if it is possible , how about getting a wood lathe that your metal lathe cross slide /tool post will fit on to.


I am keeping my metal lathe just adding a wood lathe to my shop. I want a really good wood lathe that I will not out grow. 

Thanks


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok.
Actually , I was not advocating the sale of the metal lathe .


----------



## Bluesssman (Jan 31, 2014)

Manuka Jock said:


> Ok.
> Actually , I was not advocating the sale of the metal lathe .


I guess I am lost as to your suggestion. Could you explain a little be more in detail?

Thanks,


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

When the day comes I upgrade some things I will be looking for is speed or lack of with good enough power I don't stop the piece while cutting. If its not heavy I will add weight to it cuz I think John is right but it has to fit through doors. A great tool rest that's solid and don't flex. I don't know if the swing is something I will look at or out board turning. I think I am a bit more comfortable with out board cuz I don't lean as much to look and cut inside stuff.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Bluesssman , 

the thing that came to mind for me was the Bagpipe makers .
They need precision to turn the pipes , which are made up of wooden sections about 6 - 8 inches long that fit together male to female , and the twisting of these joins is part of the tuning up process of the instrument. 
Some of the turners have in the past , and some still prefer to use old style metal lathes for the precision that comes with them .
I read some years ago of a pipe maker who used a DVR XP with a turret on it for turning .The very low to very high speed range helped. 
I seen to remember Nova's Ornamental Turner coming into it too .

Perhaps I have mixed things up a bit .

Jock


----------

